# Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?



## Maquard (24. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander!

Hätte da mal ne rechtliche Frage bzw. wie ist es zu bewerkstelligen?

Da Krebse ja wenn sie Tot sind unheimlich schnell verderben, wie schauts da mit der "legetimation" der Hälterung aus?

Ich meine an meinem See gibts davon halt reichlich und meines Wissens nach werden sie auch von kaum jemandem befischt.

Nur bis man halt seine 20 Krebse beisammen hat, können durchaus mal ein paar Stunden vergehen und wenn es dann auch noch ziemlich warm ist, ist das doch schon ein Risiko die Tiere tot "gescheit" zu lagern.

Darf man in diesem Falle die Tiere in einem Eimer o.ä. Hältern?

Wenn nicht, wie sehen die Erfahrungen von dem einen oder anderen aus, die Tiere "sicher" in ner kleinen Kühltasche (getötet natürlich!) zu lagern?


----------



## marcus7 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Nabend,

habe noch nie gehört das man die Krebse töten kann/soll;+
Rein in nen Eimer und fertig. Kannst ja im Hochsommer noch etwas gecrushtes Eis mitnehmen im Eimer.

Noch nie gehört das dies verboten sei...zumal es gang und gebe ist Krebse, Hummer etc. lebendig zu lassen, bis sie in den Topf wandern...
Wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht iwe man einen Krebs anders "human" töten sollte?


----------



## Xantenangler (24. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hallo Marcus7
denke bitte daran das die einheimischen Krebsarten 
unter Naturschutz stehen. Edelkrebs z.B.
Wenn du amerikaner fischst ist das kein Problem.
Gruß aus Xanten:vik:


----------



## Laserbeak (24. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Ich kann das, was Xantenangler sagt nur unterstreichen.
Einheimische Krebsarten sind bei mir (Hessen) ganzjährig geschützt. Meines Wissens gibt es im ganzen Bundesland nur noch 2 Populationen einheimischer Krebse. Den Rest hat der Kamberkrebs in kürzester Zeit mit der Krebspest dahingerafft. Und genau das ist der Grund, warum das Angeln mit Krebsfleisch nur in gekochtem Zustand erlaubt ist. Und selbst das ist grenzwertig. Wer einmal gesehen hat, was die Krebspest in ganz kurzer Zeit mit einem Krebsbestand anstellt.........

Summa summarum: Wenn man zu 100 Prozent sicher sein kann, dass KEINE einheimische Krebsart im Gewässer ist, dann kann eine Entnahme nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen erfolgen. Und nur dann.
Und jetzt mal Tacheles....
Kannst Du (Threadersteller) einen Kamberkrebs bestimmen (grins)?


----------



## marcus7 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Summa summarum: Wenn man zu 100 Prozent sicher sein kann, dass KEINE einheimische Krebsart im Gewässer ist, dann kann eine Entnahme nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen erfolgen. Und nur dann.
> Und jetzt mal Tacheles....
> Kannst Du (Threadersteller) einen Kamberkrebs bestimmen (grins)?




*http://www.edelkrebsnrw.de/docs/bestimmungsschlussel.pdf


Ich will ja nicht als Pessimist dastehen, aber nach allem wie ich mich bisher informiert habe geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit intakte Edelkrebsstämme zu "finden" gegen Null. Bis auf gaaanz wenige Ausnahmen besetzen die Amis alle Gewässer.
Zur Sicherheit sollte man die Arten aber schon unterscheiden können
*


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

wenn ich das recht verstanden hab willst du sie essen.der Fang kann bei 
einer guten Population schnell gehen.Krebse vestecken sich am Tage
gern._Lege am Abend alte Konservendosen aus am besten innen nicht mehr
hell.Ein bischen Modder  rein und am nächste Morgen ist meist ein Krebs
drinn.Zur Hälterung :Ein Gefäß mit etwas Wasseraber nur soviel das die Tiere sich benässen können,im Wasser würden sie ersticken,keinen 
Deckel drauf die Verdunstung sorgt für Kühlung.Zum Töten die Tiere
einfach in siedendes Salzwasser einzeln reinwerfen.Zum Anlocken ,
in die Nähe der Dosen einen rohen Knochen,der nicht mehr so gut 
riecht ins Wasser werfen.30cm Wassertiefe sind ausreichend ,du mußt 
es ja nicht jedem krankhaften "Tierschützer "publik machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Ungeachtet aller Schutzdiskussionen.

Krebse sind keine Wirbeltiere und fallen nicht unter das Tierschutzgesetz.

Du kannst sie hältern wie und so lange Du möchtest.


----------



## Sneep (25. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hallo,

du musst sie sogar hältern. Die einzige zugelassene Tötungsart für dich als Angler ist das abkochen. Du kannst am Wasser aber nicht jeden Krebs abkochen.

Hältern kannst du sie in einem Setzkescher, solange dessen Einsatz nicht gnerell verboten ist, oder in einem Behälter (Eimer) mit einer nassen Decke auf dem Boden.

Ich packe meine Krebse zusätzlich für 1-2 Nächte in eine Wanne mit einer nassen Decke, damit sich der Darm leert.

SneeP


----------



## Zander_Ulli (25. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hallo,

ich habe ab und zu in einem Fluss gefischt der mit 
amerikanischem  Signalkrebs verseucht war. Da haben wir in drei 
bis vier Stunden teilweise über 200 Tiere gefangen.

Gehältert haben wir diese in Kühlboxen. Am besten ist in 
einer Kühlbox Einlegeböden reinbauen und Kühlakkus als oberste
Schicht anbringen. Wenn man viele Krebse hat sind die grosssen
Kühlboxen mit ca. 80 cm Länge dafür optimal. Da halten die 
Krebse den ganzen Tag über, bzw. zumindest mal 6-8 Stunden.

Noch ein Tip zum Fangen: Optimal dafür sind Krebsteller, 
die kannst du dir auch selbst bauen. Als Köder waren 
Fischinnereien oder auch Rind bzw. Schweineleber am besten.
Und dann am besten an einem heißen Tag schon früh morgens
loß an Stellen an denen die Sonne nicht reinscheint.

Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Erfolg, die Teile sind
superlecker 
Gruß Ulli


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hi,  

frag mal gismowolf, der kann Dir da sicherlich weiter helfen.
Der hat das schon von seinem Vater und der von seinem Vater und der von seinem Vater und der von seinem Vater.........


----------



## Maquard (25. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Also in meinem Gewässer sind vor Urzeiten schon 2 amerikanische Arten eingesetzt worden, daher keine Sorge wegen schutzstatus. 

Ok denke werde auf die Kühlbox zurrück greifen. 

Jupp lecker sind die! Hatte durch Zufall die Tage 2 mit dem Kescher gefangen die an meinem Angel Platz vorbei spaziert sind.


----------



## Sneep (26. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hallo,

auch in der Kühlbox solltest du eine feuchte Unterlage einbringen, damit die Tiere ihre Kiementaschen feucht halten können.

Nur dann können die Kiemen Sauerstoff aufnehmen.

SNEEP


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ungeachtet aller Schutzdiskussionen.
> 
> Krebse sind keine Wirbeltiere und fallen nicht unter das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Du kannst sie hältern wie und so lange Du möchtest.



 muß nun schon unser Anstand gegenüber Tieren ,die
    verspeisen wollen gesetzlich geregelt sein."...er fing die 
Fliegen in dem Haus und riss ihnen.....".Das wurde geschrieben
da warst du noch gar nicht geboren ,(Struwelpeter)aber es 
gab schon Menschen welche an solch rohem Verhalten
gegenüber primitiven Wesen Anstoß nahmen und es kostet
doch keinen großen Aufwand sieordentlich zu behandeln.;+


----------



## Maquard (27. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Eben deswegen die Frage, wie am besten "zwischenhältern"?


Weil nur weil es Nahrung ist, finde ich nicht das man es wie einen Putzlappen behandeln kann. Es handelt sich immernoch um Lebewesen. Egal ob nun Wirbeltier oder nicht!


Ich meine mir ist bekannt, das man Krebse "waidgerecht" töten kann, indem man ihnen die Nervenbahnen hinterm Schädel durchtrennt. Wobei ich es aber halt vergleichsweise Barbarisch finde und zum anderen dann halt wieder die "Problematik" mit der Kühlung entsteht.

Kühlbox Feucht ist klar 

Ginge alternativ auch Behälter mit Wasser und Luft eintrag?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



> Ich meine mir ist bekannt, das man Krebse "waidgerecht" töten kann,  indem man ihnen die Nervenbahnen hinterm Schädel durchtrennt.


Wo hast du den den Quatsch her?
Schau dir so einen Krebs mal an, der unterscheidet sich in der Anatomie
doch sehr von Wirbeltieren.
Was du für den Schädel hälst, ist das Kopf-Brustteil und mit einem Schnitt
dahinter trennst du allenfalls den Schwanzteil ab.
Die einzige probate Methode Krebstiere ins Jenseits zu befördern, ist nun
mal kochendes Wasser!
Wenn du aber meinst vor lauter falscher Tierliebe, die Krebse gleich nach dem Fang also vor Ort zu töten, riskierst du ne richtig nette Eiweißvergiftung!
Denn gerade bei warmen Temperaturen geht die Zersetzung bei Krebsen sehr rasch los, da reichen schon zwei bis drei Stunden bei 20° Grad Außentemperatur und du kannst dich und vielleicht noch deine ganze Familie vergiften!
Es ist wirklich kein Problem, Krebse mit den beschriebenen Methoden einen Tag zu hältern.
Bei mir am See laufen die in feuchten Sommernächten am Ufer rum und
"jagen" Nacktschnecken und zwar die ganze Nacht lang, ohne dabei, außer dem feuchten Grass, Wasserkontakt zu haben!



> Weil nur weil es Nahrung ist, finde ich nicht das man es wie einen  Putzlappen behandeln kann. Es handelt sich immernoch um Lebewesen.


Ich sage auch nicht, dass du deine Nahrung respektlos behandeln sollst, aber ich verstehe trotz eindeutiger Tipps, dieses Gezaudere nicht!
Aber wenn es dir dann besser geht, kannst du ja für jeden einzelnen Krebs, wärend du ihn in kochendes Wasser gibst, ein Gebet sprechen.

Jürgen


----------



## foxcontroller (27. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hallo,

Thema Flusskrebse hältern, bitte denke daran,dass du dir nur den Amerikanischen Flußkrebs aneignen darfst !!
Hältern, zb. Setzkescher: Fischereigesetzlich gesehen,gibt es diesen nicht mehr,seit 1988 nicht mehr erlaubt und zwar aus Tierschutzgründen.
Wie weit du den Tierschutz im einen geräumigen Setzkescher oder ähnlichen Behältnis gerecht wirst, na ja, kommt auf den Betrachter an.
Gesundheitlich,denke ich liegst du mit dem Hältern ganz weit vorne.

Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



> Die Krebse in einem Emer mit Wasser zu legen wäre total falsch. Der Sauerstoff ist schnell aufgebraucht und die Tiere könnten ersticken.



Genau so ist es und selbst wenn belüftet wird, über diese billigen Batterielüfter, wird in einem Eimer voller Krebse (unter Wasser) die Sterberate hoch sein!
Noch etwas, nur lebende Krebse (wie auch Muscheln) ins kochende Wasser geben und verzehren, dass Risiko einer Vergiftung ist sonst sehr hoch!

So dann wünsche ich dir, trotz all deiner Zweifel, einen guten Appetit!

Jürgen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Baut sich hier jemand Krebsteller selber?

Hatte mal einen gekauften (aus Draht), der war so aufgebaut, daß er  flach am Boden lag, aber beim anheben ein kleiner Korb eintstand. 

Drum hab ich dran gedacht, die 3er Draht-Hängekörbe für die Küche zu verwenden.


----------



## Mikesch (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



foxcontroller schrieb:


> ..., bitte denke daran,dass du dir nur den Amerikanischen Flußkrebs aneignen darfst !!
> ...


Blödsinn, gilt vielleicht bei dir.
Ich darf bei mir auch Edelkrebse fangen, wenn ich mich an Schonzeit und Schonmaß halte!
Wie es bei Maquard aussieht muss er den Vorschriften seines Bundeslandes entnehmen.


----------



## blackbird1993 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Ich bin der Meinung, diese Methode ist die wesentlich schnellere Tötungsart!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwlSpTr-zEE&feature=related


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

moin,


zur hälterung reicht auch ein nasser stoffbeutel. du wirst ihn ja nicht stundenlang inner mittagssonne liegen lassen:q

töte sie bitte nicht mit dem messer. das gehirn ist sehr klein und die gefahr, dass du es nur so verletzt, dass die lebenswichtigen funktionen noch intakt sind, ist zu groß.


ab in sprudelndes kochwasser und das ding ist in sekundenschnelle gelaufen. falls du quietschgeräusche hörst.. der junge schreit nicht, sonder dem panzer entweicht luft.

gruss achim


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ungeachtet aller Schutzdiskussionen.
> 
> Krebse sind keine Wirbeltiere und fallen nicht unter das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Du kannst sie hältern wie und so lange Du möchtest.


 
Da bist Du leider völlig um Irrtum. Es gibt nämlich nicht nur das Tierschutzgesetz, sondern auch die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/BJNR040500997.html

§11 Aufbewahren von Krustentieren

Das Aufbewahren lebender Krustentiere auf Eis ist verboten; sie dürfen nur im Wasser oder vorübergehend auf feuchter Unterlage aufbewahrt werden.




§13 Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten

(8) Krusten- und Schalentiere, außer Austern, dürfen nur in stark kochendem Wasser getötet werden; das Wasser muß sie vollständig bedecken und nach ihrer Zugabe weiterhin stark kochen. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen 
1.Taschenkrebse durch mechanische Zerstörung der beiden Hauptnervenzentren sowie2. Schalentiere in über 100 Grad Celsius heißem Dampf getötet werden.



*Ein Verstoß gegen die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung kann zum Entzug des Fischereischeines führen.*


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

@Muschtang
War doch klar, dass wieder son Schlaumeier eine you tube Tötungsmethode bevorzugt, sicherlich weil du selbst so viele Erfahrungen hat!

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Schlachtverordnung:

(8) Krusten- und Schalentiere, außer Austern, dürfen nur in stark kochendem Wasser getötet werden;
das Wasser muß sie vollständig bedecken und nach ihrer Zugabe weiterhin stark kochen. Abweichend
von Satz 1 dürfen
1. Taschenkrebse durch mechanische Zerstörung der beiden Hauptnervenzentren sowie
2. Schalentiere in über 100 Grad Celsius heißem Dampf
getötet werden.

Quelle:http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/v/lbsvet/TEILD/D1_4_12.PDF

P.s.a war Krickfan schneller!

Jürgen


----------



## White Carp (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Hi 
normalerweise darfst du gar keine Krebse fangen, außer wenn du eine Berechtigung dazu hast.


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

Also: Erstmal haben Krebse als Gliederfüßer ein sog. Strickleiternervensystem. Das heißt sie besitzen ein, sich durch den ganzen Körper ziehendes Sytem paarig angeordneter Ganglien. Die Vordersten nennt man auch Oberschlundganglien - oft (mMn fälschlicherweise) auch Gehirn.
Die einzelnen Gangliensegmente steuern die Organfunktionen in ihrem Segment - auch hier ist der Krebs eben ganz anders als wir aufgebaut.

Nun zu dem Thema "Wie töte ich den Krebs fachgerecht". Indem ich den (fälschlicherweise als Kopf bezeichneten) Cephalothorax abschneide, trenne ich nur die obersten 8(?) Ganglienpaare vom Rest - die Organfunktionen des "Kopfes" sowie die des "Körpers" sollte soweit noch intakt sein, wie der Gefäßdruck, bzw die Versorgung mit Sauerstoff usw gewährleistet werden kann. 

Man könnte auch den ganzen Krebs der Mitte nach spalten - also alle Ganglienpaare voneinander trennen, das wäre jedenfalls wesentlich effektiver, als die Köpfung. 

Dritte Möglichkeit: Halten der Krebse bei niedrigen Temperaturen (Eiswasser) und sofortiges starkes Erhitzen (in kochendem Sud). Krebse sind nicht in der Lage ihren Wärmehaushalt selbst zu regeln. Hält man Krebse bei niedrigen Temperaturen fahren diese ihren Stoffwechsel also gezwungenermaßen runter - Enzyme arbeiten einfach wesentlich schlechter - und das bis zur quasi Bewegungsunfähigkeit. Da auch für die Weiterleitung von Reizen über Nervenbahnen Energie gebraucht wird und diese eben nicht aus dem Nirvana kommt, liegt also auch die neuronale Aktivität des Tieres extrem niedrig. 
Wenn man nun den Krebs direkt in kochendes wasser schmeißt denaturieren die Proteine (gezwungenermaßen) "von Außen nach Innen" sprich, die außen gelegenen Proteine denaturieren vor den innen gelegenen. Das fängt etwa bei Temperaturen von über 40°C bei Krebsen an würde ich vermuten, eventuell auch früher. Nun liegt das Nervensystem des Krebses ventral (an der Bauchseite) recht weit außen und alle Sinneszellen noch weiter außen. Sagen wir das Nervensystem liegt etwa 2mm im innern des Krebses - bis dort die Temperatur auf >40°C gestiegen ist, dauert das maximal 3s. Dem betäubte Krebs werden also innerhalb von 3s alle vorhandenen Nervenbahnen lahmgelegt - er ist also klinisch tot. In diesen 3 sek kann der Krebs allerdings immernoch nicht reagieren, da man eben Zellaktivität auch nicht in Milisekunden anschalten kann. 

Also: mMn ist das Kochen die beste Methode. 

PS: Krebse gehören zu den Gliederfüßern, genauso wie Spinnen und Insekten - Maden am Haken, Spinnen im Staubsauger, Assel- und Ameisengift sind für niemanden ein Thema, Krebstötung schon?! 
Regenwürmer haben übrigens ebenso wie der Krebs ein Strickleiternervensystem. Wer macht sich denn große Gedanken wenn er mit Wurmschaschlik auf Aal angeln will?

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



> Hi
> normalerweise darfst du gar keine Krebse fangen, außer wenn du eine Berechtigung dazu hast.



Das ist auch wieder Quatsch, es kommt immer auf die jeweilige Gesetzeslage an und die ist nun mal von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.
Bei mir in BW darf ich sogar im Rahmen der Schonzeitregelung auch den Edelkrebs entnehmen, die Amis sowieso und zwar Ganzjährig!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Da bist Du leider völlig um Irrtum. Es gibt nämlich nicht nur das Tierschutzgesetz, sondern auch die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung:
> 
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/BJNR040500997.html
> 
> ...




Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung gilt für den gewerblichen Bereich. 

Als Privatmann kann ich mit Krebsen machen, was ich will.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung gilt für den gewerblichen Bereich.
> 
> Als Privatmann kann ich mit Krebsen machen, was ich will.


 
Als Redakteur in einem Anglerfoum solltest Du die Rechtsvorschriften kennen.

§1 Anwendungsbereich

Diese Verordnung gilt für 
1. das Betreuen von Tieren in einer Schlachtstätte,
*2. das Aufbewahren von Speisefischen und Krustentieren,*
*3. das Ruhigstellen und Betäuben vor dem Schlachten oder Töten von Tieren, die zur Gewinnung von Fleisch, Häuten, Pelzen oder sonstigen Erzeugnissen bestimmt sind,*
*4. das Schlachten oder Töten der in Nummer 3 genannten Tiere,*
5. das Ruhigstellen, Betäuben und Töten von Tieren bei einer behördlich veranlaßten Tötung.(2) 

Die Vorschriften dieser Verordnung sind nicht anzuwenden bei 
1. einem Tierversuch, soweit für den verfolgten Zweck andere Anforderungen unerläßlich sind,
2. weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd,
3. zulässigen Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen,
4. einem Massenfang von Fischen, wenn es auf Grund des Umfangs und der Art des Fangs nicht zumutbar ist, eine Betäubung durchzuführen.

Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung hatte für alle Angler Gültigkeit und gilt bei weitem nicht nur für Schlachtbetriebe.

Das lernen zumindest in Bayern schon die Jungangler in den Lehrgängen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Als Redakteur in einem Anglerfoum solltest Du die Rechtsvorschriften kennen.
> 
> Tue ich. Und interpretiere sie nicht mit gefährlichem Halbwissen wie es grade in den Kram passt.
> 
> Das lernen zumindest in Bayern schon die Jungangler in den Lehrgängen.



In Bayern lernen die noch ganz anderen Quatsch. Nicht nur in Bayern, muss man fairerweise sagen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tue ich. Und interpretiere sie nicht mit gefährlichem Halbwissen wie es grade in den Kram passt.


 
Du hast mit Deinen Behauptungen schlicht Unrecht. Oder Du bist der Einzige, der die Gültigkeit richtig interpretiert:

http://www.zeilenfischer.de/natur-und-umwelt/meldung.html?tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=5
"Damit erhalten Angler auch den in der Tierschutzschlachtverordnung geforderten Sachkundenachweis als Berechtigung zum Töten von Wirbeltieren."

http://www.fischzuechter-nrw.de/content/betrieb_von_angelteichen.php
"8. Angelteich-Betriebe müssen sichtbar für jedermann eine Teichordnung aufstellen, die mindestens folgende Regelungen enthält:
- Die Vorgaben der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung sind einzuhalten."

http://www.angeltreff.org/recht/schmerz.html
"In der technologischen Kette steht am Ende der Fischerei das Schlachten, das in der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung vom 3.3.1997 (TierSchlV) auch für Fische geregelt ist."

Wer mehr Beiträge finden will, einfach googeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

@Ralle

Ich wäre da skeptisch, wo in der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung ist das explizit aufgeführt, daß diese ausschließlich für den gewerblichen Bereich gilt?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Ich wäre da skeptisch, wo in der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung ist das explizit aufgeführt, daß diese ausschließlich für den gewerblichen Bereich gilt?


 
Nirgends. Ich hatte mehrere Schulungen zum Thema Angelrecht. Darin wurde stets auch auf die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung und deren Gültigkeit verwiesen.

In Bayern wurden die für die Fischerei wesentlichen Paragraphen aus der Schlachtverordnung zumindest vor einigen Jahren sogar explizit in den Fischereiprüfungen abgefragt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Ich wäre da skeptisch, wo in der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung ist das explizit aufgeführt, daß diese ausschließlich für den gewerblichen Bereich gilt?



Das geht aus der EU-Richtlinie  93/119/EG über den Schutz von Tieren  zum Zeitpunkt der Schlachtung oder Tötung (ABl. EG Nr. L 340 S. 21) hervor, zu deren Umsetzung die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung erstellt wurde. 

Der ganze Kram dreht sich um gewerbliches Handeln. Nicht nur um Schlachtung, auch um Transport, Haltung usw. Die Jagd wurde explizit ausgenommen. Die Angelfischerei wird nirgendwo erwähnt. Vermutlich war man sich in der EU der Bedeutung der Angelfischerei und insbesondere dem privaten Krebsfang nicht im Klaren.

Demnächst kommt noch einer und rezitiert aus der Bauordnung, wenn jemand eine Hundehütte bauen will.

Mal ehrlich, die Diskussion über Fische und deren Streß und Leid ist ja schon abstrus genug. Fangen wir jetzt auch noch an, uns über Krebse zu unterhalten (Die übrigens mangels Wirbelsäule explizit nicht vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckelt sind). 

So ein Hirnunsinn wird emnächst von irgendeinem Verbandsfunktionär ausgegraben und plötzlich genauso zum Gesetz, wie der lebende Köderfisch. Und als nächstes sind Maden und Würmer dran? 

Krebse gehören zu den Gliederfüßern wie übrigens die Wollhandkrabbe auch, für die die Tierschutzschlachtverordnung dann auch gilt ? Auch Insekten gehören dazu, sowie Spinnen und alles mögliche.

Ich hoffe mal, Krickfan befolgt die Tierschutzschlachtverordnung, wenn er das nächste mal eine Mücke platt haut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nirgends. Ich hatte mehrere Schulungen zum Thema Angelrecht. Darin wurde stets auch auf die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung und deren Gültigkeit verwiesen.
> 
> In Bayern wurden die für die Fischerei wesentlichen Paragraphen aus der Schlachtverordnung zumindest vor einigen Jahren sogar explizit in den Fischereiprüfungen abgefragt.




Na und, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hätte, würd ich Dir mal auseinanderlegen, wieviel Blödsinn auf solchen Schulungen verzapft wird. 

Und was die Fischerprüfung angeht, da kann alles mögliche gefragt und behauptet werden, da sie ohne jegliche juristische Relevanz ist.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das geht aus der EU-Richtlinie  93/119/EG über den Schutz von Tieren  zum Zeitpunkt der Schlachtung oder Tötung (ABl. EG Nr. L 340 S. 21) hervor, zu deren Umsetzung die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung erstellt wurde.
> 
> Der ganze Kram dreht sich um gewerbliches Handeln. Nicht nur um Schlachtung, auch um Transport, Haltung usw. Die Jagd wurde explizit ausgenommen. Die Angelfischerei wird nirgendwo erwähnt. Vermutlich war man sich in der EU der Bedeutung der Angelfischerei und insbesondere dem privaten Krebsfang nicht im Klaren.
> 
> ...



Hab mir extra deinetwegen gerade die Unterlagen zur Staatlichen Fischereiprüfung in Bayern 2012 besorgt.

Zitat:

Ausbildungsplan
5. Rechtsvorschriften
5.2. Tierschutzrecht
*5.2.2. Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung (Auszug)
§1, §3, §4 Abs 1, § 10; §11; §13 Abs 1,3,4,5,6,8, §15 Abs. 1, Abs2 Nr9 u. 10*

Ist jetzt noch was unklar?

Stärke ist übrigens auch, mal einen Fehler zuzugeben ...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und was die Fischerprüfung angeht, da kann alles mögliche gefragt und behauptet werden, da sie ohne jegliche juristische Relevanz ist.



Das erzähle mal einem Bekannten von mir, dem wegen Verstoß gegen die Schlachtverordnung (er hatte 6 Krebse lebend in einem Leinensack im Rucksack deponiert) für mindestens 2 Jahre der Fischereischein entzogen wurde. Zusätzlich zur Geldstrafe, deren Höhe ich nicht kenne.


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

ey leute,

hier ist ja ordentlich wat los. schreibfehler könnten nu passieren, weil ich gerade das bayernspiel gucke.


mönsch der te wollte doch nur wissen, wie der die leckeren dinger lebend nach hause bekommt und so schmerzfrei als möglich um die ecke bringt.

ich denke eher wie ralle, dass es sich beim geltungsbereich der verordnung um gewerbliche schlachtungen handeln muss. tor für bayern.
oder verlangt etwa in zukunft einer von mir einen befähigungsnachweis, wenn ich meine stallhasen oder die tauben, die ich vom kumpel lebend geschenkt bekomme, schlachte?????

wäre mir in diesem falle auch egal.

gruss vonne küste


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ich denke eher wie ralle, dass es sich beim geltungsbereich der verordnung um gewerbliche schlachtungen handeln muss. tor für bayern.
> oder verlangt etwa in zukunft einer von mir einen befähigungsnachweis, wenn ich meine stallhasen oder die tauben, die ich vom kumpel lebend geschenkt bekomme, schlachte?????
> 
> wäre mir in diesem falle auch egal.
> ...



Zumindest was Bayern betrifft habe ich oben zitiert, dass es hier auch für die Fischerprüfung relevant ist. Wenn das andere Bundesländer anders sehen, liegt einer falsch, denn die Verordnung ist ja eine bundesweite.

Aber weißt du was: Ist mir jetzt auch egal, ich gehen jetzt nämlich auch Fussball gucken


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zumindest was Bayern betrifft habe ich oben zitiert, dass es hier auch für die Fischerprüfung relevant ist.



Versuche wenigstens zu verstehen, dass der Inhalt der Fischerprüfung keinerlei juristischen Hintergrund hat.
Die können auch nach der Gaststättenverordnung fragen, falls Du beim angeln ein Butterbrot essen willst.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ich denke eher wie ralle,



Ich auch!



> dass es sich beim geltungsbereich der verordnung um gewerbliche schlachtungen handeln muss.


Inzwischen bin ich da vorsichtig...



> tor für bayern.


:vik:



> oder verlangt etwa in zukunft einer von mir einen befähigungsnachweis, wenn ich meine stallhasen oder die tauben, die ich vom kumpel lebend geschenkt bekomme, schlachte?????



|znaikaen bräuchtest Du dafür eigentlich schon lange...



> wäre mir in diesem falle auch egal.



#6

Richtige Einstellung!


----------



## thanatos (29. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

HRO 1961 hat endlich mal dran erinnert worums eijendlich jing ums
*HÄLTERN *von Krebsen

und was mir am Fußball am besten gefällt -ich hab den See für mich 
alleine,der Köderfisch darf verführerisch mit dem Schwanz wedeln,und,
und,und Fußball ist einfach super Tooor


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



thanatos schrieb:


> HRO 1961 hat endlich mal dran erinnert worums eijendlich jing ums
> *HÄLTERN *von Krebsen



Von nix anderem schreibe ich die ganze Zeit. |rolleyes


----------



## Zusser (29. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung gilt_ [nur] _für den gewerblichen Bereich.



Das stimmt natürlich nicht.

Steht ja sogar in der besagten Verordnung selbst drin, beim Thema Aal:
"Aale, *wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig* oder sonst höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden,.."

Es wird hier also ausdrücklich die Methode geregelt, wenn man nicht gewerbsmäßig, damit also PRIVAT tätig ist.


----------



## HRO1961 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen und vorallem Hälterung?*

ich bleibe bei ralles version.

weiß auch nicht ob wir alle die gleiche verordnung meinen. 
habe die hier gefunden: http://www.vetion.de/gesetze/Gesetzestexte_pdf/TierSchlVO.pdf von aalen konnte ich nichts lesen. zum schlachten von kaninchen (OT?) brauche ich ne sachkunde, aber nur ne nachweisung selbiger, wenn ich im beruflichen rahmen schlachte. dat ganze dingen scheint mir nicht auf den privatmann anwendbar (gewollt)
und dann noch die interpretationsmöglichkeiten: sind 260 heringe in 3 std ein massenfang und kann ich dann auf das waidgerechte töten, dass mir ne andere verordnung vorschreibt verzichten. scheixxe, ich bin kein jurist.
gruss achim


----------

